# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] προβλημα με πσ3 πρασινη εικονα

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μαστορια.εχω ενα πσ3 σλιμ.σημερα εβαλα να παιξω επαιξα ενα δεκαλεπτο  και μετα πρασινησε η εικονα και κολλησε.ξερει κανεις αυτο το προβλημα απο τι ειδα στο youtube ειναι απτη παστα.Καμια γνωμη παρακαλω δεν εχω αλλαξει παστα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Κοιτα να δεις η αλλαγη παστας δεν ειναι και κατι το τρομερο αλλα θελει και την αναλογη προσοχη στο να μην σου βγαλει το γνωστο ylod(yellow light of death).
Δηλαδη θελει πολυ προσοχη οταν θα πας να βγαλεις την μητρικη απο τις ψυκτρες,δεν θα πρεπει να την λιγιζεις πολυ γιατι θα κουνισεις την rsx ή cell και μετα θα
πρεπει να πας σε reballing.Δες *εδω* ενα απο τα πολλα βιντεο για το πως θα το ανοιξεις.
Παντως αν εισαι τυχερος και θελει αλλαγη η παστα πανω απο τα ihs θα εισαι οκ αν ομως δεν δεις διαφορα θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις την παστα και κατω απο τα ihs αλλα εκει θελει εμπειρια και πολυ προσοχη,οταν σου συμβαινει αυτο το ανεμηστηρακι ειναι ηρεμο ή φυσαει αρκετα και επισεις αυτο συμβαινει μονο οταν παιζεις παιχνιδια ή και οταν το αφηνεις στο κεντρικο μενου??

Παντως δειξε προσοχη σε αυτο που σου ειπα μην την λιγιζεις την μητρικη πολυ και οταν θα την βγαλεις για να καθαρισεις τα ihs απο την παλια παστα να την εχεις σε σταθερο μερος
και να μην πιεζεις με πολυ δυναμη.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Δεν προσεξα το ανεμιστηρακι.φο κανει και στο κεντρικο μενου.θα δοκιμασω με τη παστα εξ αρχης.δεν εχω και αλλη επιλογη.ας ελπισουμε οτι ειναι μονο η παστα απο πανω.ευχαριστο πολυ για τη βοηθεια

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Αλλαξα την παστα απο πανω αλλα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα το προβλημα παραμενει.οσο για το ανεμιστηρακι συνεχιζει να γυρναει οταν το παθαινει.η παστα απο κατω πως αλλαζει?κανενα βιντεακι?

----------


## thanasis 1

Το ανεμιστηρακι καλα κανει και γυρναει απλα σε ρωτησα αν γυρναει με μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα ή γυρνα φυσιολογικα??
Το εχεις χακαρει ή εχει το official firmware η κονσολα??Πες μου επισεις οταν σου κολλαει εχεις ηχο απο πισω ή κολλαει ολη η κονσολα και δεν ελεγχεται.
Δοκιμασε να βαλεις αλλον σκληρο γιατι μπορει να προερχεται και απο εκει.Αν ειχαν οι παστες προβλημα θα σου ανεβαζε θερμοκρασιες η κονσολα και θα δουλευε το ανεμιστηρακι ποιο δυνατα απο το φυσιολογικο αρα αφου αλλαξες την παστα και συνεχιζει το προβλημα μαλλον θα εχει θεμα η rsx(καρτα γραφικων) και μαλλον θα πρεπει να κανεις ή ενα καλο reflow ή reballing στο chip.

Το να βγαλεις τα ihs απο την rsx και τον cell ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο γιατι μπορει να τα καταστρεψεις.Σου βαζω ενα βιντεο απλα και μονο να δεις,βεβαια δεν χριαζεται σφυρι ουτε βαρια απλα μια πολυ λεπτη λαμιτσα και φυσικα εμπειρια και υπομονη γιατι πρεπει να το κανεις σιγα σιγα.Παντως *μην αλλαξης την παστα κατω απο τα ihs* γιατι δεν προκειται να δεις διαφορα,στο ειπα αυτο στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου γιατι νομιζα οτι το ανεμιστηρακι γυρναγε πολυ γρηγορα απο το φυσιολογικο.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Δεν γνωριζω πως ειναι οι φυσιολογικες ταχυτητες απτο ανεμιστιρακι οποτε δεν ξερω αν γυρναει φυσιολογικα η με γρηγορες ταχυτητες.δεν το εχω τσιπαρισμενο οταν το παθαινει καποιες φορες κολλαει και ο ηχος αλλα δεν θυμαμε ακριβως γενικοτερα κολλαει η συσκευη καποιες φορες αναγκαζομε να το βγαλω απτη πριζα.αν εννοεις περιεργο ηχο απο πισω απτη κονσολα δεν εχω.νομιζω παντως οτι ειναι καρτα γραφικων και θελει reballing ουτε σι αλλος δεν εχω πιστολι για να το κανω.και δεν προκειτε να το πειραξω απο κατω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Παντως δες και αυτο που σου λεω για τον σκληρο δισκο,αν εχεις κανεναν προχειρο αλλαξε τον μπας και δεις διαφορα αλλιως αν δεν δεις το προβλημα θα το εχει η rsx ή μπορει και ο cell και θα θελει reballing...

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Οποιοδηποτε σκληρος κανει?γιατι αλλιος που να βρω σκληρο απο πς3.ο σκληρος ειναι toshiba εχω σκληρο απο toshiba  αλλα δεν ειναι απο πς3.το cell τι ειναι?το reballing ειναι αυτο με το πιστολι ετσι δεν ειναι?για να κολλησουν οι ψυχρες κολλησεις.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ο cell ειναι ο επεξεργαστης του ps3,αυτο που λες ειναι το reflow οπου θερμαινεις το chip για λιγα λεπτα με ενα πιστολι θερμου αερα για να ξανα κανουν επαφη οι μπιλιες(κολληση)κατω απο το chip με την μητρικη,αλλα γενικα δεν συνιταται αυτη η μεθοδος γιατι μπορει ναι μεν να σου λυθει το προβλημα αλλα μετα απο μια,δυο βδομαδες να σου το ξανα εμφανισει ή μπορει να παρεις την μητρικη στο χερι λογο κακου χειρισμου.Ο πιο σωστος τροπος ειναι να γινει reballing στο chip με ειδικο μηχανημα αλλα και απο ειδικο τεχνικο και ετσι θα λυθει το προβλημα μια και καλη.Οσο για τον σκληρο δεν μπορεις να βαλεις οποιον να ναι πρεπει να ειναι συμβατος με την κονσολα απλα ειπα αν μπορουσες να βρεις απο καποιον γνωστο σου να δοκιμασεις.
Δοκιμασε και αυτο που λεει *εδω* αν και δεν πιστευω να δεις διαφορα αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Και ποσο στοιχιζει αυτο το περιφημο reballing??δεν το αποφευγο θα το παω σε κανεναν τεχνικο να μου το κανει.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ειναι αναλογα στον τεχνικο,εγω ξερω οτι παει απο 60+.
Μονο ψαξε καλα για τεχνικο που να εχει αρκετη πειρα πανω σε κονσολες.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλησπερα.εβλαγα την ψυκτρα απο την rsx την καθαρισα απο κατω και ξανα εβαλα την παστα.οσο για το επεξεργαστη δεν καταφερα να ξεκωλησω
την ψυκτρα.αλλα με την προσπαθεια να τη βγαλω φοβαμε μην γρατζουνισα κανενα αγωγο.τελοσπαντων.περιοριστικα μονο στη καρτα γραφικων. Αφου εβαλα και απο πανω νεα παστα και στης δυο ψυκτρες τωρα αναβη το κοκκιβο λαμπακι και μολις το παταω να αναψει αναβει πρασινο και αμεσως γινετε ξανα κοκκινο.θα σκασω

----------


## thanasis 1

Δυστυχως γιωργο η μητρικη του ps3 σου εβγαλε το γνωστο ylod(yellow light of death),λογικα οταν προσπαθουσες να βγαλεις το ihs της rsx πιεσες πολυ την rsx με αποτελεσμα να "πειραξεις" τις κολλισεις που εχει απο κατω και ετσι να μην κανει\ουν επαφη με την μητρικη με αποτελεσμα να σου πεταει error στο hardware.Η μονη λυση τωρα reball στο chip,επρεπε να μου πεις οτι θα το προσπαθησεις αυτο ωστε να σου πω μια τεχνικη με αναιμακτα αποτελεσματα,εσυ λογικα εβαλες κοντρα στο pcb της rsx για να βγαλεις το ihs με αποτελεσμα την ολη πιεση να την φαει η rsx και να δημιουργηθει προβλημα στις κολισεις της απο κατω.

Επισης μπορει λογο του οτι προσπαθησες να κανεις το ιδιο και στον επεξεργαστη μπορει να δημιουργηθηκε το προβλημα σε αυτον και οχι απαραιτητα στην rsx οποτε δεν μπορεις να ξερεις με σιγουρια πιο ακριβως εχει το προβλημα.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλε μου φιλε οσο παει χειροτερευουν τα πραγματα.με την προσπαθεια να ξεκολισω τον επεξεργαστη το ihs εννοω γρατζουνισα τους αγωγους πανω στον επεξεργαστη και ειναι υπερβολικα πολυ λεπτες γραμμες.προφανως χρειαζομαι και νεο επεξεργαστη :d'oh!:  :Help:

----------


## thanasis 1

Αν μπορεις βγαλε μια πολυ καθαρη φωτο να δουμε,δεν νομιζω να εχεις χαλασει τους αγωγους απλα θα εχεις ξυσει την μασκα που εχει απο πανω.
Στον cell(επεξεργαστη) θελει αλλον τροπο για να βγει το ihs...

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

20150701_104428.jpg
Το στοιχειο του εγκληματος20150701_104428.jpg20150701_104428.jpg20150701_104428.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

Εκει που σου σημειωσα δες με εναν μεγενθυτικο αν υπαρχουν οι χαλκοδιαδρομοι αν και οπως το βλεπω πρεπει να τους εχεις ξηλωσει.



Σε μια τετοια περιπτωση καλυτερα δωστο για ανταλλακτικα ολο το ps3(για λιγα ευρο),δεν αξιζει απο θεμα κοστους να αλλαξεις επεξεργαστη.Αν ειχες 
μηχανημα ωστε να μπορεις να κανεις reball μονος σου ισως να αξιζε αλλα τωρα θα δωσεις πολλα λεφτα.Αχχχ ρε γιωργο επρεπε να στειλεις ενα πμ πρωτου το κανεις τσαμπα ειναι... :Sad:

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Αν να ηξερα τη διαδρομη τον αγωγον ισως το διορθωνα αλλα πολυ δυσκολα πλεον.δεν ηθελα να σε ζαλισω.οτι ειδα απτο youtube εκανα αλλα δυστηχως δεν τα καφερα.θα κανω τελευαια προσπαθεια να ενωσω τους αγωγους.ειτε με συρμα ειτε με καποιο αλλο τροπο.οτι καταφερω να σωσω

----------


## thanasis 1

Ειδες οτι ειναι κομμενοι οι αγωγοι τελικα σε αυτα τα σημεια??
Αν ειναι κομμενοι πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Eιναι οφθαλμοφανες οτι ειναι κομμενηαν ειχα μεγενθητικο φακο απτα μεγαλα θα το διορθωνα.
πρεπει να βρω ποια γραμμη απτο cpu ενωνετε με γραμμη απτη μητρικη.και να κολλησω πολυ λεπτα καλωδια. Πολυ λεπτη χειρουργικη επεμβαση.τα αδυνατα δυνατα να σωθη ο ασθενης :Pray:  :Pray:

----------

